# Rescue dog peeing in his water bowl!



## janina (Dec 14, 2016)

I expected there to be housebreaking problems adopting a chihuahua in December in New England, knowing that they don't like to be cold or wet, so in addition to taking him out frequently, I bought my little guy some potty pads. I didn't put them out initially. The first two days, I brought him outside every hour or hour and a half. He did pee outside on a couple of occasions, but he pooped indoors. The weather is getting worse, and he's more reluctant to go outdoors, so I tried the potty pad on a spot where he had pooped indoors. He peed on it once, and pooped on it once, but that's it. Since then, I've only been getting him to pee outdoors, and he continues to poop inside. I heard him get up in the middle of the night last night, and I got up, but didn't see anything. So just in case, I picked him up, and placed him on the potty pad. Nothing. When I woke up this morning, I went to give him fresh water and was very surprised to see yellow in his water bowl and on the floor around his bowls. As far as I know, this goes against the theory of animals not toileting where they eat. What do you make of this?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Side note but the "rescue" forum isn't very busy and is more about rescuing rather than training or care of rescue dogs if that makes sense. So you'll got more responses if you post questions in the main forums like new dog or training sections.

Puppy mill/ pet shop dogs can be harder to house train because they are forced to potty in their cages where they eat and sleep. 

You might try litter box training instead of pee pads, it can make transitioning to outside easier and the litter doesn't resemble rugs/carpet/other soft object on floor that can be confusing. Treat it like training outside by taking him to the box or pad on a schedule, say every hour when he is awake. 

Clean any accidents with an enzyme cleaner like Natures Miracle or a white vinegar and water mix.


----------



## janina (Dec 14, 2016)

Shell said:


> Side note but the "rescue" forum isn't very busy and is more about rescuing rather than training or care of rescue dogs if that makes sense. So you'll got more responses if you post questions in the main forums like new dog or training sections.
> 
> Puppy mill/ pet shop dogs can be harder to house train because they are forced to potty in their cages where they eat and sleep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on where to post, I appreciate it. A litter box, huh? I have a cat who uses a litter box. I'm guessing you're suggesting a separate box for the dog, correct? That might be worth trying, because I'm at a loss as to where to even begin with this problem. I got the special cleaner, and I'm on my way to the pet store to buy something that you spray that's supposed to make the dog want to pee and poop there. So maybe I'll pick up an extra litter box while I'm there. Thanks, I appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Dog litterboxes are usually flattish and larger than a cat box, since dogs like to have room to sniff around but cats like to dig. So getting a cat litterbox may not be the best, although for a very small dog it could work. And dogs usually use a pellet litter, whereas cats like to dig in sand so they usually prefer a sand-like litter. So there are a few differences!


----------



## janina (Dec 14, 2016)

Willowy said:


> Dog litterboxes are usually flattish and larger than a cat box, since dogs like to have room to sniff around but cats like to dig. So getting a cat litterbox may not be the best, although for a very small dog it could work. And dogs usually use a pellet litter, whereas cats like to dig in sand so they usually prefer a sand-like litter. So there are a few differences!


Thank you so much for your help. He's so smart and eager to please, I'm sure we'll figure this out in time.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I would think it was more natural that he wasn't trying to pee in his water... that he was marking something that was raised that he could get a hiked leg on would be more of what he did. males lol ... hope he settles in for you in time.


----------



## janina (Dec 14, 2016)

PatriciafromCO said:


> I would think it was more natural that he wasn't trying to pee in his water... that he was marking something that was raised that he could get a hiked leg on would be more of what he did. males lol ... hope he settles in for you in time.


For only having him just over a week, I feel he's doing extremely well, I can't believe what a good boy he is.


----------

